# Non-yellowing glossy cabinet paint.



## fffrank (Jun 9, 2020)

The cabinets already have a hard glossy white coating on them. The home-owner wants more of the same.
My first thought was oil/alkyd, but I then remembered they yellow.
Did a little research and thought Cabinet Coat would be perfect, but it seems to not come in gloss.
I'd like to get away with not having to prime (But if I have to, I have to).

What's my best options for a glossy non-yellowing cabinet coating for going over an existing similar finish?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

breakthrough or advance highgloss.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

We can't simply keep saying "Breakthrough" here. I fell into that a few years ago and they released the v51 about the time I was going to try it. Luckily it was a flip turned rental.
I quickly learned to clear coat it after going back 6 months later to see what a mess it had become with hand oils eating it up. 
Unless things have suddenly changed , most places don't even sell "the good stuff".


----------



## fffrank (Jun 9, 2020)

I've read that Advance can yellow.
Does it yellow much less than regular oil/alkyd?
If so, I might go with that.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

fffrank said:


> I've read that Advance can yellow.
> Does it yellow much less than regular oil/alkyd?
> If so, I might go with that.



Less so than traditional linseed alkyds. I've never had a customer complain about advance yellowing. Probably only noticeable if you tried to tochup the inside of cabinets.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

fffrank said:


> I've read that Advance can yellow.
> Does it yellow much less than regular oil/alkyd?
> If so, I might go with that.


I painted my daughter’s kitchen cabinets with Advance in a white, think it was Snowball(?) when they bought their house five years ago. If they’ve yellowed, I sure as hell can’t tell.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Advance or cabinet coat. But I would still prime with a coat of Stix first. You'll sleep better at night.


----------

